# which two strains please?



## zem

so the time has come one more time when I need the MP community to help me choose. there is one field where I am a newb, and that is strains, breeders, and seed buying in particular. 
I have the chance to order seeds soon, so I looked into attitude seeds and don't know on what to choose at all. I want 2 strains, one with a big yield and medium potency, like big bud, and another strain that is like the strongest stuff you ever had, preferably if it makes you energetic like with a sativa high in it, for indoor grows. please name 2 best strains that you have tried, in terms of yield and interms of potency. i will look into the names myself and will help me decide, thank you all cheers


----------



## Locked

A couple that come to mind are Satori for the energetic Sativa type high and Cali Connections Larry OG for that Potent and good yield.  jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have had real problems keeping my Larry OGs from getting too tall and leggy.  It seems like no matter what I do, she ends up as a big willowy plant--she just takes up so much room for what she produces compared to something like Satori which seems to grow some nice compact plants (compared with other sativa dominant strains)  with little stretch, but still with huge buds.  I really love the taste of the Larry, but unless I can figure out how to keep her smaller and more compact, I am going to have to find another OG Kush strain.  I do find Satori to be a more uppity high than Larry.

Why Big Bud?  I know that the yield is supposed to be really good....but do you really want to sacrifice quality for quantity?  To me Big Bud is for commercial growers whose first concern is making big bucks regardless of the quality.


----------



## kaotik

my personally grown 2 best strains for these criteria;

dynasty seeds -cosmic brain
was a big yielder, though doesn't meet the medium high..  she was pretty decent too 
not grown it myself, but his drizella is a beast too.

and apollo or cindy99, for the personal upbeat fun high.
both are doable inside, but may take some training. not insane sativa growth though 
i personally found apollo13 more soaring than A11 myself.  (there's many of these strains by different breeders.. so i've grown brothermonks c99, joeys A11, and subcools A13bx)


----------



## zem

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have had real problems keeping my Larry OGs from getting too tall and leggy.  It seems like no matter what I do, she ends up as a big willowy plant--she just takes up so much room for what she produces compared to something like Satori which seems to grow some nice compact plants (compared with other sativa dominant strains)  with little stretch, but still with huge buds.  I really love the taste of the Larry, but unless I can figure out how to keep her smaller and more compact, I am going to have to find another OG Kush strain.  I do find Satori to be a more uppity high than Larry.
> 
> Why Big Bud?  I know that the yield is supposed to be really good....but do you really want to sacrifice quality for quantity?  To me Big Bud is for commercial growers whose first concern is making big bucks regardless of the quality.


do you never feel like you want to smoke but don't want to get blazed? I would like to have a big yield medium potency strain for such times, and the big yield is nice and will last longer. for other times i want the more potent weed. i have satori on my list now, maybe i may add one third strain to the cart. if satori is you favorite sativa, what would be the most potent marijuana you ever smoked?


----------



## gunsmoke

Barney's farm pineapple chunk will give you a good buzz. I have tried it and it is Good! Something like golden tiger or one of the Malawi strains sound like they would be good sativas. Might go a little longer under the light though. Actually some of the sativa skunks are very good.


----------



## yooper420

Two of my favorite Sativa / Sativa dominant strains are Dr. Grinspoon and Tangerine Dream. The Dr. tends to grow tall and leggy. Early topping / fimming really helps. Both have a nice up buzz. Good potency in both.


----------



## zem

okay great info so far, i think i can now pick my sativa strain.

can you also please name a strain, no matter if it is indica or sativa, that is the knockout, that will get you stoned from 2 puffs? i think i will get 3 or 4 strains in the end, 5 seeds from each, makes more sense to me.
Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

zem said:


> do you never feel like you want to smoke but don't want to get blazed? I would like to have a big yield medium potency strain for such times, and the big yield is nice and will last longer. for other times i want the more potent weed. i have satori on my list now, maybe i may add one third strain to the cart. if satori is you favorite sativa, what would be the most potent marijuana you ever smoked?


 
 I actually don't smoke to "get blazed" anymore.  I smoke to get me going, to alleviate pain, to help me sleep, to help me relax, etc....I really don't like the out of it feeling, which is why I smoke far more sativa dominant strains than anything else.  Even at night, I just want something that will relax me, not something that will make me stupid.  However, I still want something that tastes good and has a good high.  I have been so unimpressed with the Big Bud that I grew that I would never recommend it to anyone.

 I think that you will be happy with the Satori for your up energetic strain.  I have tried a bunch of the others--C99, Apollo 11 (never tried the 13 though), hazes (which take f o r e v e r to flower).  But Satori is my favorite.  Part of the appeal is that the plant although mostly sativa, it grows more like an indica and only has a 9-10 week flowering period.  She can get big, but she doesn't seem to get too leggy or stretched out like most sativas.    

 I personally have never ever in as long as I have been smoking (like since 1967) ever run into a 2 puff gets you stoned strain.  I also have never had one that I would call "knockout".  I can't even begin to imagine how many different strains I have smoked in the 47 years I have been smoking, but it has to be a lot.


----------



## yooper420

THG,
You`re a lady after my own heart. 47 years huh ? I`m a light weight, only been 46 years. Do not believe I could have passed a drug test since July of 1968. Peace. 

Ps,
Did try it a few times before then, but they don`t count.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

yooper420 said:


> THG,
> You`re a lady after my own heart. 47 years huh ? I`m a light weight, only been 46 years. Do not believe I could have passed a drug test since July of 1968. Peace.
> 
> Ps,
> Did try it a few times before then, but they don`t count.



   Don't despair, you might be younger than me and have time to catch up...and I have had to take several hiatuses over the years--pregnancy and poverty come to mind.

 Drug test--same here.  We used to chuckle.  The guy I served my plumbing apprentice under said that he didn't drug test his employees because he needed plumbers.  Tradespeople tend to be big stones....except the sparkies--don't know what was up with the sparkies, but they didn't seem to get high like the rest of the tradespeople.


----------



## gunsmoke

I think the pineapple chunk would serve the need. I have never smoked anything stronger and it grows sort of indica like. Super taste also.
  I need to try some of the satori its been mentioned several lately. If I can get my buddy to grow it (indoor).


----------



## yooper420

THG,
It`s been 99.9 % daily occurrence since then. I got by with a little help from my friends, from time to time. Don`t know about you, but I`ll be 67 next month. Spent over 25 years as a firefighter, after 2 in `nam. Had to be a real screw up to get tested at work. Being late was #1 cause. One chief said "you can walk from one end of the county to the other in less then 48 hours, no excuse for being late" and he meant it. Shift was 24 hours on and 48 hours off. Peace.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The pineapple chunks we grew out from seed were all tall as can be and less then stellar in every aspect but taste....  and from my reading many people had issues germinating PC...   fairly sure people here couldn't get any to pop from packs... 

G13's pineapple express on the other hand was awesome... we found several keepers from 1 pack....


----------



## gunsmoke

Well maybe you need to get the light a little closer. You are the first person I've heard complain about it but to each his own. Like I said after 40 years of smoking i never smoked anything as good as that. 
   As far as germinating I see complaints on here sometimes about diff. Strains or even complete breeders ( kc brains)  some seeds need a warmer area wetter paper towel. I've heard of seeds you Have to scarify just to get them to pop. Keep trying you'll get the hang of it. Good weed doesn't come easy. Also use 100% organic for taste.


----------



## P Jammers

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally have never ever in as long as I have been smoking (like since 1967) ever run into a 2 puff gets you stoned strain.



I've got a few strains that I'd be willing to bet you wouldn't want a second hit from after the first kicked in.


View attachment DSC_0695.jpg

I won't give a name as it can not be purchased, I'll just state it is African.

I watched two grown men do dabs for hours, took one hit each and folded the rest of the night. I can assure you these strains exist, and I'd pay money to watch you try your hand at it.
:evil:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> The pineapple chunks we grew out from seed were all tall as can be and less then stellar in every aspect but taste....  and from my reading many people had issues germinating PC...   fairly sure people here couldn't get any to pop from packs...
> 
> G13's pineapple express on the other hand was awesome... we found several keepers from 1 pack....



I'm going through this experience right now. My Pineapple Chunk only popped 3 out of the 5 seeds that came, they all grew tall with "airy" type of buds, mediocre taste / potency, but surely a good smell. I won't ever run them again, but I'm currently 3 weeks into flower on G13 Pineapple Express, and so far things are looking phenomenal. Great to hear what you have to say about this JAAM!! :aok:


----------



## zem

i see that pineapple express, tangerine dream, and dr grinspoon are all feminized seeds. i try to keep away from feminized seeds fearing of introducing herm genes to my grows, except if you guys convince me otherwise. until now i have only Satori on my list.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> i see that pineapple express, tangerine dream, and dr grinspoon are all feminized seeds. i try to keep away from feminized seeds fearing of introducing herm genes to my grows, except if you guys convince me otherwise. until now i have only Satori on my list.



Ok here you go... best stuff I've run so far is from OG Seeds out of cali. I'll link you some things. 

I've run Wizards Potion (link in my sig to journal) and just finished on a Black Cauldron. JUST smoked some from a 5 day dry in the tent, and it's honestly the best stuff I've run and smoked to this day so far. :joint::fly::dancing:

So I'll link you the Black Cauldron, Alien Abduction (both of which currently sold out), Merlot OG (one of his bests I've read), and Zenfandel OG. All of his crosses seem to have a basis of SFV OG Kush, and it's all so good. I got 9 out of 12 fem's out of a pack for Wizards Potion, and 1 out of 4 fem from the Black Cauldron pack. This guy has video up with many many hours showing his processes etc, and some fun videos as well. Lots of content on youtube, just check out Vader OG channel. :aok: 

Zenfandel - Click HERE
Merlot OG - Click HERE
Black Cauldron - Click HERE(sold out)
Alien Abduction - Click HERE

I'm currently running 2x Merlot OG and will give my results LIVE in my running journal here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69229
They are both currently in my Scrog with others, so perfect time to start following along the journey.  

I've been trying (suggestively) to get others on this forum to try this line of genetics. Nobody has checked this out I do not believe, but I implore you all to give it a try. I can speak for the Black Cauldron and Wizards Potion as being top notch in every single check mark on the list you can think. Yield, taste, look, smell, potency, strong structure, healthy plants. I'm going to start solely running his lines pretty soon here. I will be experimenting with 1 other strain beyond his line quite soon, but I need to run full tents of stuff I know is "solid" and this I know is solid after my 1.5 years doing this. 

One thing I'm certain I want to try; Mel's stuff!


----------



## zem

i will not be able to use attitude seedbank service. sadly i will have to choose from the breeders available in europe's seedbanks, particularly spain, i hve tried hard to find G13 or OG but with no luck. theres are long lists that i can choose from just not these 2 names so far. this is one of the lists i can buy from
 00 Seeds Bank
710 Genetics
Ace Seeds
Advanced Seeds
Amaranta Seeds
Auto Seeds
Autofem
Barney's Farm
Big Buddha Seeds
Biohazard Seeds
Bomb Seeds
Buddha Seeds
Cannabiogen
Cbd Crew
Cbd Seeds
Delicious Seeds
Dinafem
Dna Genetics
Dr Underground
Dutch Passion
Elite Seeds
Emerald Triangle
Eva Female Seeds
Fantaseeds
Female Seeds
Flying Dutchmen
French Touch
Genehtik
Grass-O-Matic
Green Devil Genetics
Green Factory Seeds
Green Fantasy
Green House Seeds
Hortilab Seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization
Hy-Pro
Joint Doctor
Kannabia Seeds
Kc Brains
Kera Seeds
Kiwi Seeds
Loud Seeds
Macaronesia Seeds
Mandala Seeds
Mdanzig
Medical Seeds
Ministry Of Cannabis
Mr.Nice
Nirvana
Original Sensible Seeds
Paradise Seeds
Philosopher Seeds
Positronics
Pure Seeds
Pyramid Seeds
Reggae Seeds
Reserva Privada
Resin Seeds
Ripper Seeds
Royal Dutch Genetics
Royal Queen
Sagarmatha
Samsara
Seeds Of Life
Seedsman
Sensi Seeds
Serious Seeds
Short Stuff Seedbank
Soma Seeds
Spice Of Life
Strains Hunters
Super Strains
Sweet Seeds
The Bulldog Seeds
The Cali Connection
The Sativa Seedbank
Vip Seeds
Vision Seeds
Vulkania Seeds
White Label-Sensi Seeds
World Of Seed


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> i will not be able to use attitude seedbank service. sadly i will have to choose from the breeders available in europe's seedbanks,



The one I linked was Rhino Seedbank and it seems to be UK based, so this should fall in the bracket you've mentioned., 

Also, I would run more by World of Seeds. Honestly, their cross of Afghan Kush X Yumbolt (I got it on attitude, but imagine it's in other places) is *phenomenal*. I've started to call it Lifesavers, just to give it some kind of dang name. I have a thread on the form about it: World of Seeds - Afghan Kush x Yumbolt http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69374


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ive never been disappointed with: DNA, Reserva Privada, Mr Nice, even Dinafem...  Was never to thrilled with anything I ran from: Barneys or Greenhouse....

Also a fyi I have had more plants herm that were from Reg beans then from Fems...  IME its more on the breeders for releasing beans early to catch the money wave that were not tested & documented properly...  :48:


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang I can get the Lifesavers seeds, but is the Black Cauldron a more potent strain? 
JAAM so if you wanted to choose the most potent strain from breeders that you named, what would it be?
I have Satori and Lifesavers (Afghan Kush x Yumbolt) both on my list now. I can choose one more or replace a strain with the other, I still have few days until I decide
Thank you! :joint:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I implore you to try something from OG Seeds. I believe Black Cauldron is sold out, but Merlot OG and Zenfandel look amazing, and I'm sure everything that comes out of OG Seeds is top notch. So, if you can order from Rhino seeds (I see no reason why not since it meet your check list for requirements) then try to get one of their strains. I can only speak for Black Cauldron and Wizards Potion, and soon to be Merlot OG, but everything I've had from OG Seeds has been the best stuff I've grown to date. :aok: 

If I had to choose any OG Seeds strain over Lifesavers, the choice is easy for me; OG Seeds.  But that's saying a lot because the Lifesavers is phenomenal as well lol!


----------



## Locked

I also really like the gear from DNA and Reserva Privada.  They are basically the same company.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Attitude is in Europe-England-why can't you use Attitude?

There have got to be numerous OG Kushes among the seed banks you listed.  I would be surprised if you could not find some kind of G13, too.  I know that Cali Connections as quite a few OGs.


----------



## bwanabud

I grow 10-12 strains at a time, and Cali Connection/Reserva Privada are my favorite breeders. I've tried many many others thru my trials, they were the most consistent in pheno/quality dependability.

I've had terrible "luck" with Barneys Farm & Geenhouse seeds, may as well light your money on fire...then buy those JMHO.

The OG Kush, Buddha Tahoe, Black Water....have been great for me. The BT is real old school taste/smell, like 70's Thai....it takes me back everytime I smoke it. The Deadhead is hit/miss, great yields but pheno's vary from dense to leafy buds. It took 30 seeds to find the right one. Pre98 is a great producer, loves to eat,,,,very dense buds, make sure to have lots of air flow & room exchanges.


----------



## zem

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Attitude is in Europe-England-why can't you use Attitude?
> 
> There have got to be numerous OG Kushes among the seed banks you listed.  I would be surprised if you could not find some kind of G13, too.  I know that Cali Connections as quite a few OGs.



well THG since you insist on knowing why i cannot use attitude, it is because i cannot order online, and this is something i cannot go around in any way, been the same since i began growing, i never had the option to order online. all the strains that i got, i got by cash payments on a counter, and i happen to be going to Spain Barcelona soon, and I found good seedbanks, just that they don't have G13 or OG. i  will only stay 7 days and it is a big risk that i will not have them delivered on time, so i will choose the seeds, contact the shops on phone and when i go there, they will have my goods ready. i know it sound a lot like the 80's but it is the way i have to do it. I will keep trying and will begin calling them as of tomorrow, maybe I get better luck, but in the mean time, there must be some killer strains from all these seedbanks, maybe someone will chime in, and guarantee for me an excellent buy  anyway, theres one link of a shop that carries a lot of strains http://greenparrotseeds.com/en/weed-seed-shop 
there are so many, it's like New Amsterdam


----------



## bwanabud

In the past you could go to Walmart(and other stores), and buy a pre-paid Visa Card...then charge the seeds on the card. But some have discontinued the practice, if out of country...you'd have to check.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> In the past you could go to Walmart(and other stores), and buy a pre-paid Visa Card...then charge the seeds on the card. But some have discontinued the practice, if out of country...you'd have to check.



It's works, trust me.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> I grow 10-12 strains at a time, and Cali Connection/Reserva Privada are my favorite breeders. I've tried many many others thru my trials, they were the most consistent in pheno/quality dependability.
> 
> I've had terrible "luck" with Barneys Farm & Geenhouse seeds, may as well light your money on fire...then buy those JMHO.
> 
> The OG Kush, Buddha Tahoe, Black Water....have been great for me. The BT is real old school taste/smell, like 70's Thai....it takes me back everytime I smoke it. The Deadhead is hit/miss, great yields but pheno's vary from dense to leafy buds. It took 30 seeds to find the right one. Pre98 is a great producer, loves to eat,,,,very dense buds, make sure to have lots of air flow & room exchanges.



I've seen a couple Barneys Farm grows. Turned out to be good smoke. Great that we all have so many choices to suit individual needs.


----------



## bwanabud

DeepfriedNugs said:


> I've seen a couple Barneys Farm grows. Turned out to be good smoke. Great that we all have so many choices to suit individual needs.



Well, yes & no...It's a matter of perspective.

If you have a Chevy and think it's a great car, and never drive a German piece of engineering like BMW....you'll never really know, will you ? 

There are lots of great breeders out there, a big world that takes a while to check out. I stand by statement that Barney's sucks, heck some seeds cot $400 a piece bro


----------



## zem

bwanabud said:


> In the past you could go to Walmart(and other stores), and buy a pre-paid Visa Card...then charge the seeds on the card. But some have discontinued the practice, if out of country...you'd have to check.



it is not because i worry that my money transaction will be traced, in fact, it is the least of my worries, it will never be traced let alone investigated, it is simply that they would not send me seeds where I am, it is only impossible, believe me if it was possible, i would have ordered numerous times by now, but to each his own situation, and i am in a situation where i can smoke and grow safely but i cannot have seeds delivered in mail orders to me. 

Anyway, let's  say that i am a homeless guy in barcelona with no internet, and i have just the price for seeds in cash, and these seedbanks are the ones available, now can you people help this homeless poor guy? he has only one shot at this, since he has just enough cash for this buy


----------



## bwanabud

zem said:


> it is not because i worry that my money transaction will be traced, in fact, it is the least of my worries, it will never be traced let alone investigated, it is simply that they would not send me seeds where I am, it is only impossible, believe me if it was possible, i would have ordered numerous times by now, but to each his own situation, and i am in a situation where i can smoke and grow safely but i cannot have seeds delivered in mail orders to me.
> 
> Anyway, let's  say that i am a homeless guy in barcelona with no internet, and i have just the price for seeds in cash, and these seedbanks are the ones available, now can you people help this homeless poor guy? he has only one shot at this, since he has just enough cash for this buy



I see now, thought maybe there was a credit issue...some financial restraint.

So are you asking 1 of us to buy the seeds for you, then mail them your way ?


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> Well, yes & no...It's a matter of perspective.
> 
> If you have a Chevy and think it's a great car, and never drive a German piece of engineering like BMW....you'll never really know, will you ?
> 
> There are lots of great breeders out there, a big world that takes a while to check out. I stand by statement that Barney's sucks, heck some seeds cot $400 a piece bro



Hey man, some of us make less a month then your electric bill costs. Lol. 

We're quite happy with our Chevys, and I've driven more cars then most folks because it's a part of what I do for a living. And I'm still very very happy with my Chevy(Dodge).    

I'll stick with what I can afford. And it's not 20 bucks a bean.  I'm happy with my inferior genetics. But I probably will try cali connection and DNA eventually.


----------



## bwanabud

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Hey man, some of us make less a month then your electric bill costs. Lol.
> 
> We're quite happy with our Chevys, and I've driven more cars then most folks because it's a part of what I do for a living. And I'm still very very happy with my Chevy(Dodge).
> 
> I'll stick with what I can afford. And it's not 20 bucks a bean.  I'm happy with my inferior genetics. But I probably will try cali connection and DNA eventually.



Much respect DFN, but you may have misunderstood my point. There are lots of great strains, buy what you like...buy what you can afford.

Nothing wrong with a Chevy, just can't say it's the best car ever made


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> Much respect DFN, but you may have misunderstood my point. There are lots of great strains, buy what you like...buy what you can afford.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Chevy, just can't say it's the best car ever made



Oh heck no. I'm going to take my licks and learn from my mistakes. I promise... Lol


----------



## bwanabud

Uncle Bwanabud will hook ya up with some good clones when you're ready  Just let me know bro.

It's all about genetics, the breeders with the most cash...can invest the most research, or purchase the best F1 strains. It's a money game, just like super bucks.


----------



## zem

bwanabud said:


> I see now, thought maybe there was a credit issue...some financial restraint.
> 
> So are you asking 1 of us to buy the seeds for you, then mail them your way ?



LMAO NO! i am not a homeless person! I was taking it as an example. I have no money issue, nothing of that, my location is just some small place where the damn mail orders from the seedbanks will just not go. I will myself go to Barcelona soon and will buy them from street shops that hold seeds from a wide variety of seedbanks i listed above, just that so far could not find OG or G13 seedbanks, maybe i will find them with more search.  i want you to advise me on the best most potent strains from the seedbanks that are in that list and which you have already tried, thanks


----------



## bwanabud

I was feeling bad for ya: A homeless broke guy with no Internet...and no weed...hell I'll buy ya some seeds 

Be careful bringing those seeds back bro, international issues can be a bad deal....be safe.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> Uncle Bwanabud will hook ya up with some good clones when you're ready  Just let me know bro.
> 
> It's all about genetics, the breeders with the most cash...can invest the most research, or purchase the best F1 strains. It's a money game, just like super bucks.



I'll be hittin you up when the time comes man.


----------



## zem

yeah but can you imagine how hard it is to find 20-30 seeds well hidden? a small sticky strap in the bag or on your body, almost no risk in that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Anything I've run, or my friend has run, from Delicious Seeds has been exceedingly good. Keep them on your list. I've run like 4 of their strains.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Anything I've run, or my friend has run, from Delicious Seeds has been exceedingly good. Keep them on your list. I've run like 4 of their strains.



I'll be trying Sugar Black Rose one day. I love that name...


----------



## zem

so on my list: Satori, Afghan Kush x Humbolt from Spain. Now i will tell you the good news that is, I will also travel to Ameterdam and this just came up. i may come back with 6-7 strains, what would you strain connoisseurs recommend as the most potent of the dutch strains?


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

zem said:


> so on my list: Satori, Afghan Kush x Humbolt from Spain. Now i will tell you the good news that is, I will also travel to Ameterdam and this just came up. i may come back with 6-7 strains, what would you strain connoisseurs recommend as the most potent of the dutch strains?



I've been seeing Ghost Train OG touted as the most potent strain anywhere, but I'm not sure it's Dutch. Like 25% thc +. The seeds are available in regular only if I'm not mistaken. Some of the more experienced growers and smokers will hopefully chime in.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

zem said:


> so on my list: Satori, Afghan Kush x Humbolt from Spain. Now i will tell you the good news that is, I will also travel to Ameterdam and this just came up. i may come back with 6-7 strains, what would you strain connoisseurs recommend as the most potent of the dutch strains?



Be very careful buying seeds in Amsterdam...  when I was there there were plenty of places selling knock offs/fakes...  do your research before spending your money...  and be sure beans are in original breeders packs...  if the price seems to good to be true it probably is...  :48:


----------



## zem

finding good seeds in this sea of breeders is very hard for someone with little experience and this sucks. I tried sensi seeds before, their hashplant and skunk#1 were supposed to be like the best strains ever and they were a waste of money and time tbh. looking at the many seedbanks, i could not find 1 seedbank that does not hold sensi or barney's farm. most of today's misfortunes are because people have one aim only, that is to make profit, no matter how, and this sucks. 

ANYWAY i am still expecting a lot more strain and breeders' names from you guys, I will also get a strain for my greenhouse, to take the opportunity to grow it between my tomatoes sometime next season, so a good outdoor/greenhouse sativa strain with killer high would be awesome


----------



## bwanabud

I grew a Blue Mystic for years, that was great...she was tough outdoors too. Royal Queen or Black Label was the breeder out of the Netherlands.


----------



## zem

i am hearing good things about TGA subcool, anyone has an idea about them?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I used to grow a lot of Subs older gear...  had a few herms along the way...  the best thing I ever ran from him was Qleaner...  most of his strains are very fruity and are great hashmakers...  I have not run any of his newer strains...  what were you thinking about?


----------



## yooper420

Have Ghost Train Haze growing now. The girls are 2 weeks into flower, definitely sativa heavy.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> I grew a Blue Mystic for years, that was great...she was tough outdoors too. Royal Queen or Black Label was the breeder out of the Netherlands.



What are your opinions of Royal Queen and Black Label seeds?


----------



## kaotik

zem said:


> i am hearing good things about TGA subcool, anyone has an idea about them?



lol 
didn't you read my reply about apollo?


*love being mr invisible  :hairpull:


----------



## bwanabud

kaotik said:


> *love being mr invisible  :hairpull:



Me too  I can talk to myself without logging onto MP.

I'm out, have at it.


----------



## zem

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I used to grow a lot of Subs older gear...  had a few herms along the way...  the best thing I ever ran from him was Qleaner...  most of his strains are very fruity and are great hashmakers...  I have not run any of his newer strains...  what were you thinking about?


 I am thinking of micky kush, they claim it to be the highest thc plant in their gear, also considering Pandora's box. so do you not recommend this breeder? would you choose reserva privada over it? check out the only seedbanks that i could find in Amsterdam. the others are mostly breeders who only sell their own lines. which breeders from their list would you choose?
http://www.amsterdamseedcenter.com/en/
https://www.kiwiland.com/cannabis-seeds/dna-genetics/


----------



## zem

yooper420 said:


> Have Ghost Train Haze growing now. The girls are 2 weeks into flower, definitely sativa heavy.



tga doesn't have it on its list ATM. Also not on their list, Blue Mystic


----------



## gunsmoke

bwanabud said:


> Well, yes & no...It's a matter of perspective.
> 
> If you have a Chevy and think it's a great car, and never drive a German piece of engineering like BMW....you'll never really know, will you ?
> 
> There are lots of great breeders out there, a big world that takes a while to check out. I stand by statement that Barney's sucks, heck some seeds cot $400 a piece bro



   Some of us like chevies others like yugo's
   I'm not a salesman but pineapple chunk WON the cannabis cup 1st place. Of course they are a major sponsor.how did they get all that money? Dissatisfied customers? And what do those folks at high times know about getting high?
  If you did grow a pack look for the smaller indica pheno not the tall ones. This is crossed with sknk1 so bound to be a few skyscrapers.
   The European jealousy of Canadian and west coast genetics is hilarious.


----------



## zem

bwanabud said:


> Me too  I can talk to myself without logging onto MP.
> 
> I'm out, have at it.



LOL I take every single strain that you mentioned and look into it, I didn;t like the reviews of royal queen seeds tbh i did look into it, but they seem too commercial i don't know


----------



## zem

this is DNA street shop in Amsterdam http://dnagenetics.com/amsterdam


----------



## bozzo420

zem said:


> i am hearing good things about TGA subcool, anyone has an idea about them?



I'm growing their Chernobyl right now. it is extremely mold resistant.   Had 2 in my greenhouse. one never got PM and the other one fought it off completely.  the other 2 were not so lucky. they are still not done, 60% sativa. if your in north outdoors a greenhouse is best. Super smoke and they start turning purple with cold weather.   But Subcool  has some excellent strains. 

View attachment bud.JPG


----------



## zem

bozzo420 said:


> I'm growing their Chernobyl right now. it is extremely mold resistant.   Had 2 in my greenhouse. one never got PM and the other one fought it off completely.  the other 2 were not so lucky. they are still not done, 60% sativa. if your in north outdoors a greenhouse is best. Super smoke and they start turning purple with cold weather.   But Subcool  has some excellent strains.



thank you for your informative review bozzo  i will definitely be looking into it


----------



## zem

alright, this search led me to choose:
Satori + AfghanKush X Yumbolt from Barcelona La Huerta shop has them both on his list, i will call him hopefully to confirm that they are there
Chernobyl from Amsterdam Seed Center
Tungilope and one or 2 more strains probably from DNA shop Amsterdam
Amsterdam Seed Center and Paradise seeds are in the exact same location and DNA shop is a very short walking distance

my first trip to Amsterdam in 2000 I remember what happened, I arrived and I had smoked before I departed, got there, walked to the first most apparent coffee shop near central station, The Grasshopper, bought some weed, a skunk if i recall correctly, it was a ripoff, but nonetheless, i toked a long joint, began smoking it, i could not get to the middle of it, put it off went out to the streets immediately, i was more high then i ever wanted to be, didn't expect me with my tolerance to get so high, and in general, reputable coffee shop weed was all in all so potent, i am trying to get to that level. Don't get me wrong, my favorite strain that I grown so far and still grow, William's Wonder, is dank, great stuff, everyone who smoked it agrees, but I KNOW that I have had stronger stuff and want to grow some of that. I hope i get it right this time, cheers


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

find the coffee shop called The Green Place....  Its by the round Free Masons building...  they had the best bud selection top to bottom last time I visited Amsterdam...  Dampkring def has a top notch menu for bud and hash as well...  

If the DNA seed shop has OG#18 get a pack...  you will not be disappointed...  HAVE FUN :48:


----------



## stonedagain714

satori and barnys lsd


----------



## stonedagain714

another strain that i was happy with was from sannies shop selene.good yield, potency,and flavor.sativa upity buzz.


----------

